# Chocolate British short hair girl needs home



## RachelNick (Jul 26, 2013)

I have a beautiful BSH girl that is looking for a new home, she requires a special home and preferably with adults or children that arw really good with cats. 
Please get in contact if you would like more info on her.
Thanks guys


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i am sure someone on here was looking for a BSH not so long ago, 
how old is your girl, if you dont mind me asking,_


----------



## RachelNick (Jul 26, 2013)

She is 2 years old, she has had really ruff start and we have done everything we can for her now, altogether she has cost us £600 for her and for med but noe she is healthy and beautiful and just needs a warm house and a cosy lap


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Please post a photo of her on here. It always helps


----------



## RachelNick (Jul 26, 2013)

It wont open my files for me to select a photo of her, but any one that is intrested I can send one direct to you. She is GCCF registered with the traditional amber eyes but petite for her breed. She is very beautiful and has lots of love to give. We're based in Suffolk.


----------



## RachelNick (Jul 26, 2013)

Finally managed to upload a photo of her to my album


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

wow shes tiny,where is she from is her breeder not able to take her back?


----------



## AngelaWB (Nov 19, 2012)

Not sure if it's my computer being it's usual awkward self, but I can't see a photo?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

AngelaWB said:


> Not sure if it's my computer being it's usual awkward self, but I can't see a photo?


_go to RachelNicks profile page, pics on there.
wow isnt she sweet, i have a british long hair called Coco, can you tell us any more about her, is she ok with other cats or does she need a home on her own._


----------



## AngelaWB (Nov 19, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> _go to RachelNicks profile page, pics on there.
> wow isnt she sweet, i have a british long hair called Coco, can you tell us any more about her, is she ok with other cats or does she need a home on her own._


lol, thanks for that, thought it must be me being thick.

Isn't she sweet, lovely little thing.


----------



## Ruby12345 (Jul 28, 2013)

so cutem just like mine. why are you rehoming?


----------

